# Primer line size?



## rminnehan (Nov 21, 2013)

I want to get a spool of primer hose for snowblowers. What size is it? Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My craftsman used 1/8" ID vacuum line. Fuel line is a bit too thick in the sidewall and the line only carries air.
I went out and physically checked.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would guess 1/8" for the primer line and 1/4" for the main line.

The newer clone engines have smaller fuel lines though.


----------

